# Cockpit table: do it yourself? Plans?



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm looking to add a cockpit table to my catalina 30. The drink holder with the drop leaf table kind. I'm looking to either buy something cheap or make one myself, thus avoiding the laser sight from the wife's Glock.

Anybody make one that they love? Or, can you say, what you'd do, next time?

Love a mechanism? Hate a mechanism? Have pics? Plans? 

Appreciate the advice. Merci.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't know what the saloon table in the Catalina 30 is like but on our Tartan 30 it mounts on two poles in sockets. instead of cutting holes in the cockpit floor for the base sockets, i made a removable base. instead of carrying two tables we just have the base with us and the table does double duty. It works great on our boat,don't know if this would work for you. Jim L


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

We added this one from West Marine to our boat and have been very happy with the design. A bit pricey...but perhaps you could use this as a design for one you build yourself.


----------



## RichardElliott (Sep 24, 2001)

*Cockpit Table*

I bought the binnacle guard mountings and hinges from Edson (expensive) and made my own teak table. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## geary126 (Jul 11, 2006)

Cam: two questions.

First, do the leaves have supports underneath, or is everything on the hinges?

Second, the attachment to the pinnacle: just two semi circle blocks with allen bolts?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Geary..Here's the clamps used to attach to the pedestal...
http://www.defender.com/product.jsp?path=-1|118|297677|297706&id=101538









And the leaves are supported both by the hinges AND slide out pieces of teak which work like a slide ruler if you remember those! 
Also of interest may be the 4 cup holders...the 2 middle ones have the center piece between them cut out so you can store your binoculars in them as well. 
Have fun!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> And the leaves are supported both by the hinges AND slide out pieces of teak which work like a slide ruler if you remember those!
> Also of interest may be the 4 cup holders...the 2 middle ones have the center piece between them cut out so you can store your binoculars in them as well.
> Have fun!


Dear Mr. Cam,

I have been looking at installing a table in my cockpit, wieght is not an issue, do you think this table could be hinged???  

http://www.boconcept.com.pt/Mesas_de_jantar_rectangulares-62578.aspx

Still thinking about the chairs...the only inconvenience I see is no place to put the car, the TV, the PC and the flower pot without them sliding off...


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

Cam,dont do it!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Cruiserwannabe...I won't if you WILL!! <g>


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Sorry Cruiser wannabbee...I gave you at least a minute to take up the challenge but time has expired and I must respond to the Portagee myself.

Giu... I've seen your pictures on line and believe that the weight of the table in the cockpit might be offset by shall we say some personal discipline while seated at the table!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- I think may be what you were looking for. 
http://www.ikea.com/webapp/wcs/stor...-1&categoryId=15801&chosenPartNumber=40089000
It will fit your boat better, and its European design will look right at home.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruiserwannabe said:


> Cam,dont do it!


    Hey Wannabe....nice background....flowers....  

Do you have the bees, too????   

Here's a real background for ya!!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Giu... I've seen your pictures on line and believe that the weight of the table in the cockpit might be offset by shall we say some personal discipline while seated at the table!!


Hey, it saves weight...makes the boat go faster right??? all for speed.... 

By the way...we here (the Portuguese) are not the ones that go to restaurants and sit at the table with the baseball hat on, you know what I mean, right......


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*cockpit table*

Now "G" that table looks perfect for sitting around with your friends eating french toast,french fries etc.... oh no this is making me avoi faim must go get breakfast...lol


----------



## BillShuman (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Cockpit Table*



RichardElliott said:


> I bought the binnacle guard mountings and hinges from Edson (expensive) and made my own teak table. I'm very happy with it.


Hi Richard,

I see that you built a cockpit table using the Edson hardware. I am about to do that as well. Edson apparently doesn't provide any plans or instructions. Did you build the drop leaf version? Do you have any plans, photos, or suggestions that you would be willing to share? Thanks.

-Bill Shuman
Moonraker, Bayfield 40
Annapolis, MD.
[email protected]


----------



## Dick6969 (Mar 4, 2012)

I have found that this company Thai Teak Marine | - Teakwood Boat Accessories Part # ART.1304 is about $400.00 US. It is unfinshed. You also have to get or make mounting hardware.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's one I made, from 'Seaboard' (similar to Starboard). The Rakego strut works a treat (3rd pic) We put a nonskid 'tablecloth' over it so the visible screws are not really a big deal. When folded it has fiddles which is great for lunches underway.

It's 1/2" material.. doing it again I'd go heavier just for the stability. I had to put some stiffeners under it to prevent it's bending, I've seen 3/4" thick tables of starboard that seemed to have enough strength on its own.

$25 worth of Seaboard (offcuts from a plastics shop), $50 in hinges, Strut is around $100 (I had it given to me) and a few hours work.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My boat came with this.

Teak Fold Down Luncheon Table - 9-1/2 Guard 1 to 1-1/8 [761TK-95] - $576.00 : Edson Marine Store

Description as useful for cocktails or lunch is correct. Too small for dinner plates plus food. Nicely made however.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

This is another dead post dug up 2007???


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Yes, a REALLY old thread, but hopefully the new posts will help BillS.


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

If you want a cockpit table, right now, here's a quickie. Just cut out a slot-hole to slide over the binnacle guard(if you have one), and screw a cleat to the bottom to catch the leg.

I did this as a mock up several years ago, and it's become the finished(unfinished) product. Free if you have the scraps.


----------

